# Solved: Internet Explorer - Search Provider Default



## nampeej (Sep 18, 2009)

Whenever we go to IE, the above error message shows up, and in the error box is:

A program on your computer has corrupted your default search provider setting for Internet Explorer. Internet Explorer has reset this setting to your original search provider, Bing (www.bing.com). Internet Explorer will now open Search Settings, where you can change this setting or install more search providers.

I click OK and it takes me to the "Manage Search Providers". I've tried different things - adding a different search provider, enable, disable, set as default - nothing changes, I continue to get the same error message the next time I open IE.

The error message says "A program on your computer has corrupted..." What program could that be, and what can I do to correct the situation?

We have Windows XP.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have IE6 by any chance?


----------



## aplayerin (Mar 15, 2007)

a solution at http://foundsolutions.webs.com/ worked for me


----------



## nampeej (Sep 18, 2009)

First, we have IE8;
Second, and most important, the solution at http://foundsolutions.webs.com/ worked. Thank you


----------

